# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Speed & Performance

## danb

Folks- you might have seen a blip in response time on the cafe in the last half hour or so. I've pinpointed the problem and we should be back to the full 88 jiggawatts again..

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Dan - thanks for your constant support of the forum and its software as always.

----------


## Jacob

*Thanks!*

----------

